# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 00:17)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## VILA REAL (1 Fev 2019 às 00:30)

Por aqui tudo tranquilo.
Não chove há algum tempo e as rajadas de vento desapareceram.


----------



## VILA REAL (1 Fev 2019 às 00:48)

Regressa a chuva.
A não ser que a temperatura desça bastante nas próximas horas, não creio que este evento traga grandes novidades para esta zona.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2019 às 01:11)

Por estas bandas 8.2ºC, iniciam-se os aguaceiros "mais a sério" e inicia-se também uma descida inglória das temperaturas... Lá para o meio/fim da tarde é provável que surja alguma coisa pelo Caramulo.


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2019 às 01:25)

Por aqui também voltaram os aguaceiros nos últimos minutos.
*7.5ºC
0.5mm*


----------



## VILA REAL (1 Fev 2019 às 02:05)

Chuva acompanhada por rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Fev 2019 às 02:40)

Estou no conforto do quentinho da caminha com tudo fechado mas mesmo assim, de vez em quando, ouvem-se rajadas fortes.


----------



## huguh (1 Fev 2019 às 03:36)

Chuva torrencial agora! 
acompanhada por algum granizo, ouvem se pequenas pedras a bater na janela

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (1 Fev 2019 às 04:00)

Chuva moderada. As rajadas também aumentaram.

5.3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2019 às 05:15)

Trovoada sobre o Caramulo e em aproximação, 7.5ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2019 às 07:37)

Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2019 às 08:42)

Bom dia, por Arganil chove torrencial, vi flash para zona de Coimbra a caminho do trabalho pelas 8:00.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Fev 2019 às 08:52)

Bom dia , Covilhã 5.8°c, manhã de inverno puro chuva forte com algum granizo à mistura , vento forte a muito forte e até um arco-íris.  Neve deu para ver que estaria a partir dos 1300 mts. Até às 7h  a precipitação de 8.8 mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 5.8°c
Min 5.6°c
Max 9.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 9.7°c às 0h
Max horária 7.2°c às 7h












Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Por Bragança vai caindo chuva com água-neve à mistura, as serras à volta já apresentam acumulação, alguns carros das aldeias proximas aparecem com neve, penso que a cota deve andar entre 850-900 neste momento


----------



## baojoao (1 Fev 2019 às 09:15)

Som de trovoada por aqui


----------



## VILA REAL (1 Fev 2019 às 09:39)

Depois de uma noite com aguaceiros esparsos e alguma trovoada, a manhã está a ser com chuva e rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## Serrano (1 Fev 2019 às 09:49)

Cerca das 9 horas, no Sarzedo, num aguaceiro mais forte notava-se neve pelo meio, com a temperatura em 4ºC.


----------



## huguh (1 Fev 2019 às 09:57)

O que chove! Chuva forte e algumas rajadas.
Já não me lembrava da última vez que choveu assim, que intensidade

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2019 às 09:57)

Boas ...hoje é mesmo há inverno ,chuva por vezes forte desde manhã,com 7.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Fev 2019 às 09:58)

É o melhor que se arranja dentro da tonalidade branca. Acordei com chuva forte, vento, trovoada e depois apareceu o granizo mas foi de pouca dura.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2019 às 09:59)

Boas, trovoada para norte

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2019 às 09:59)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> É o melhor que se arranja dentro da tonalidade branca. Acordei com chuva forte, vento, trovoada e depois apareceu o granizo mas foi de pouca dura.


Na segunda foto parece Graupel


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Fev 2019 às 10:01)

c0ldPT disse:


> Na segunda foto parece Graupel



Hum. Talvez. Mas tenho dúvidas. Eu queria era neve mas é mais fácil acertar no Euromilhões.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 10:20)

Amigos, 
Tenho uma colega de Tondela 
Alguém sabe se a estrada de Cinfães para Castro Daire esta cortada devido à neve , nas portas de montemuro ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2019 às 10:25)

joselamego disse:


> Amigos,
> Tenho uma colega de Tondela
> Alguém sabe se a estrada de Cinfães para Castro Daire esta cortada devido à neve , nas portas de montemuro ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Ainda deve dar para passar..mas já neva acima dos 900m

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 10:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ainda deve dar para passar..mas já neva acima dos 900m
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Charlie 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (1 Fev 2019 às 10:59)

Depois de uma noite com aguaceiros esparsos e alguma trovoada (7h), a manhã está a ser com chuva e rajadas de vento forte... agora 2 trovões.


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2019 às 11:01)

*5.1ºC*
Muita chuva e vento, já caiu granizo mas não tanto como no centro da cidade.
Acumulado: *17mm*


----------



## VILA REAL (1 Fev 2019 às 11:04)

Chuva e saraiva... muito vento e está bastante escuro... e frio.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2019 às 11:06)

Neva no alto da senhora da graca.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2019 às 11:10)

joselamego disse:


> Amigos,
> Tenho uma colega de Tondela
> Alguém sabe se a estrada de Cinfães para Castro Daire esta cortada devido à neve , nas portas de montemuro ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 11:13)

Nickname disse:


>


Obrigado , Nickname

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Fev 2019 às 11:31)

Bom dia , temperatura a rondar os 6°c ,muita chuva toda a manhã,  o vento continua forte a muito forte o acumulado na estação do aeródromo até às 10h de 15.2 mm.
Quando levanta o nevoeiro dá para ver que há neve a cima dos 1200 mts , os acessos à Torre estão todos fechados.









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2019 às 11:38)

Boas, trovoada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2019 às 11:43)

Em Várzea da Serra, desde ontem às 18h50 que a luz está intermitente. Típico nestas situações de vento.
Não tem sido possível manter o computador ligado.

De qualquer forma, às 9h30 estavam 2,6ºC. 
A essa hora ainda não havia acumulação de neve. Isto aos 950m.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Fev 2019 às 11:46)

Ventania por aqui.


----------



## baojoao (1 Fev 2019 às 11:53)

Por aqui também.
Radar de Arouca novamente offline


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2019 às 12:09)

Na Gralheira (1100m) já passou o limpa-neves.
A estrada parece minimamente transitável.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Fev 2019 às 12:09)

baojoao disse:


> Por aqui também.
> Radar de Arouca novamente offline



so consigo usar o lightning maps e muita trovoada para a zona centro do pais neste momento


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2019 às 12:15)

*5ºC*
Aqui acalmou, apenas chuviscos e vento fraco, o céu até abriu um bocado.

Bela granizada em alguma zonas da cidade/arredores










A foto da esquerda é na A25 a Sul de Viseu, não é neve obviamente, é o perfil de um Brasileiro, viu algo branco pensou logo que era neve!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 12:17)

Um belo manto branco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2019 às 12:41)

Boas ...hora faz sol...hora brutas gravanadas  puxadas a vento ...por vezes são aguaceiros pesados ,com 9.0ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2019 às 12:49)

Mais um aguaceiro de neve, em Várzea da Serra:






A temperatura está nos 2ºC. O vento sopra forte! Rajada de 85,3km/h até ao momento.


----------



## huguh (1 Fev 2019 às 13:02)

Manhã com períodos de chuva forte, muito vento e alguma trovoada 
A luz tem estado a ir várias vezes abaixo

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 13:18)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2019 às 13:23)

Boas...ar mais ...de 7.0mm.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2019 às 13:34)

Há pouco na Sic, segundo a jornalista água-neve no alto de Espinho (Serra do Marão), caíam alguns flocos visivelmente. Alguma acumulação de neve/granizo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Fev 2019 às 13:40)

A net findou-se!


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2019 às 13:40)

A24 sentido Vila Real-Chaves, fotos de Samuel Cunha:


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2019 às 14:06)

Aguaceiros de neve por esta bandas, mesmo aqui na minha rua uma pequena acumulação nos carros. 

3,7ºC e sol por agora.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Fev 2019 às 14:08)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 6°c , vento moderado a forte , chuva a diminuir de intensidade o acumulado até às 13h na estação do aeródromo é de 28.5 mm , neve na serra a cima dos 1100 mts.alt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (1 Fev 2019 às 14:16)

Boa tarde,
Segundo informação publicada no Facebook nevou por volta das 13h00 na aldeia dos Fóios, concelho do Sabugal, a uma altitude de 950 metros.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2019 às 14:30)

Por volta das 13:30h, aqui perto.

A primeira foto aos 790m, as outras duas aos 890m.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2019 às 14:39)

Pelo Caramulo o mesmo cenário do costume sem qualquer neve visivelmente acumulada desde o buraco. Fenómenos como foehn deverão acontecer por certo na vertente sotavento e a temperatura tem dificuldade em descer, no entanto há medida que o vento for rodando para NW, este efeito pode ser um pouco atenuado. A manhã foi de aguaceiros fortes e vento forte de O, notando-se então já a transição para vento de NO que lentamente deverá desviar a precipitação do território.

Entretanto sigo com 7.9ºC (nos aguaceiros fortes a temperatura cai vertiginosamente até uns 6ºC e picos. Este é outro problema da queda de neve (para alguns locais) durante o dia em regime de aguaceiros, ou seja, volta e não volta lá vem a radiação solar...


----------



## Bajorious (1 Fev 2019 às 14:43)

Boas.
Aguaceiro de granizo neste momento. Céu bastante carregado.
5.0°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2019 às 14:49)

Por aqui tem andado entre os 4.6ºC(durante e imediatamente após os aguaceiros mais fortes) e os 6.4ºC.

*5.4ºC* e uma pequena aberta por agora.
*22.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (1 Fev 2019 às 14:52)

depois do temporal da manhã, agora temos o sol a espreitar de vez em quando por entre as muitas nuvens


----------



## huguh (1 Fev 2019 às 15:12)

volta a chover com intensidade


----------



## sauron (1 Fev 2019 às 15:29)

Vista da encosta da Covilhã. Acumulação (parece) a partir dos 1000m/1100m
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6013 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 16:00)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2019 às 16:25)

Continum os aguaceiros de neve pelo alto da senhora da graça 

https://municipio.mondimdebasto.pt/index.php/turismo/livecam/webcam-sr-a-da-graca.html

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2019 às 16:40)

Boas...aguaceiros fortes e frios...é só neve derretida,com 6.0ºC e vento forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2019 às 16:54)

Aqui 6.9ºC e nem os aguaceiros estão a conseguir baixar isto...  Não são portanto as melhores notícias para o Caramulo, muito embora deva estar a cair alguma coisas nos pontos mais altos...


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2019 às 17:02)

Este último aguaceiro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2019 às 17:22)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui 6.9ºC e nem os aguaceiros estão a conseguir baixar isto...  Não são portanto as melhores notícias para o Caramulo, muito embora deva estar a cair alguma coisas nos pontos mais altos...



A serra descobre em parte e acumulação  0 

Pelo jeito a ter que acontecer alguma coisa só durante a noite... Muito honestamente parece-me que a culpa é mesmo do excesso de humidade relativa, assim que pararam os aguaceiros, a temperatura entrou em queda  6.4ºC


----------



## baojoao (1 Fev 2019 às 17:34)

Por aqui, sigo com 5,6ºC. Tarde com períodos de chuva forte por vezes de granizo e sempre com muito vento.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2019 às 17:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A serra descobre em parte e acumulação  0
> 
> Pelo jeito a ter que acontecer alguma coisa só durante a noite... Muito honestamente parece-me que a culpa é mesmo do excesso de humidade relativa, assim que pararam os aguaceiros, a temperatura entrou em queda  6.4ºC


Também tenho essa perceção, nas zonas mais altas a temperatura não consegue descer dos 90% HR, mesmo em pleno dia  Enfim, nem a norte a cota 600 que a Aemet previa se concretizou. A haver precipitação talvez logo á noite nessa cota haja algo. O frio a 850 hpa também já se sabia que era muito frágil, valeu/está a valer pelo granizo e trovoada na minha zona pelo menos


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Fev 2019 às 17:47)

baojoao disse:


> Por aqui, sigo com 5,6ºC. Tarde com períodos de chuva forte por vezes de granizo e sempre com muito vento.



Faz hoje uma semana estive lá para aí com 15 graus e um sol esplendoroso.


----------



## baojoao (1 Fev 2019 às 17:52)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Faz hoje uma semana estive lá para aí com 15 graus e um sol esplendoroso.


 O "fantástico" tempo de Portugal


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2019 às 17:53)

Mais um aguaceiro intenso de neve:






A taxa de precipitação corresponde ao derretimento da neve. :P


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2019 às 18:08)

La Canda





Padornelo





A Gudiña


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2019 às 18:14)

Boas ....é uns atrás dos outros e vai de rajada ,com 6.1ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2019 às 18:24)

Pitões das Júnias ( 1180 m ) foto de António Vaz Pereira:


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2019 às 18:37)

*4.7ºC*, não consegue descer mais que isto!!

N2 entre Castro D'aire e Lamego


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 18:44)

O facebook, está a ficar "inundado", por magníficas fotos da neve.


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2019 às 19:14)

*5.4ºC* 
*25mm*


*Gralheira*
**


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2019 às 20:29)

Uns pequenos vídeos desta tarde.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2019 às 20:40)

Atualmente 





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2019 às 22:09)

Finalmente em queda a temperatura, *3.7ºC *(mínima do dia até ao momento)
Máxima:* 7**.9C *(logo depois da meia-noite), durante a tarde não passou dos 7.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Fev 2019 às 22:18)

Boa noite , Covilhã 5.4°c, ainda a chuviscar pela cidade e com vento forte , a neve acumulou a cima dos 1100 mts., três dias de muita precipitação com poucas interrupções:
Dia 30 com 31.3 mm
Dia 31 com 31 mm
Dia 1 com 42.7 mm (até às 21h)
Nestes três dias 105 mm no total , o mês de janeiro com um acumulado final de 111 mm mais de metade nos últimos dois dias e o resto quase todo no dia 19 .








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2019 às 22:21)

Boas ...céu limpo de momento,vento moderado e ,com 5.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2019 às 22:23)

De facto e usando a velha expressão, há uma linha que separa Viseu/Tondela, mas uma linha expressiva, por aqui 7.1ºC

Pelas 18h, numa deslocação que fiz até lá apanhei no pára-brisas umas gotas com várias partículas de gelo, eu cá diria que se tratava da famosa água-neve, apanhei logo à entrada a partir repeses e um pouco pela cidade em geral. Aliás para ser mais correto ainda apanhei naquela ponte do IP3 junto da ribeira de Asnes.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2019 às 22:24)

Snifa disse:


> Pitões das Júnias ( 1180 m ) foto de António Vaz Pereira:


Incrível como a neve consegue transformar um barracão tão feio noutro tão bonito


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2019 às 22:27)

Dan disse:


> Uns pequenos vídeos desta tarde.


Quando vi as fotos pensei "que pena não serem vídeos"... Cá estão eles, e que bonitos que são!  Obrigado Dan!


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2019 às 22:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> De facto e usando a velha expressão, há uma linha que separa Viseu/Tondela, mas uma linha expressiva, por aqui 7.1ºC
> 
> Pelas 18h, numa deslocação que fiz até lá apanhei no pára-brisas umas gotas que várias partículas de gelo, eu cá diria que se tratava da famosa água-neve, apanhei logo à entrada a partir repeses e um pouco pela cidade em geral. Aliás para ser mais correto ainda apanhei naquela ponte do IP3 junto da ribeira de Asnes.



Mas já está em   ascenção novamente, segue nos *4.4ºC.
*
Se querem neve , "hit the north"  

**
O que interessa é a chuva que o caudal dos rios andava deprimente, hoje dei uma volta e já estavam mais apresentáveis!!! 

Acumulados desde dia 29 nas estações wunderground:

Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades 124.1mm
Vouzela 96.7mm
Ermida, Tondela 87.7mm
Orgens, Viseu 78.8mm
Póvoa de Sobrinhos, Viseu 77.8mm
Vila Boa, Sátão 63.1mm


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Fev 2019 às 23:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Incrível como a neve consegue transformar um barracão tão feio noutro tão bonito



A maior magia da neve é essa. Transforma em belo o que toca. Para mim, também há aquele factor silêncio e leveza quando cai. Às vezes penso que se me saísse o Euromilhões, a primeira coisa que fazia seria comprar casa num sítio que me garantisse neve em condições.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2019 às 23:55)

Aguaceiros moderados e 6.2ºC, estes devem ser dos últimos aguaceiros da noite (nem radar existe para averiguar com mais detalhe a aproximação de outros), desde 2016 que já não vejo a serra do Caramulo pintada como deve ser, tristeza...


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2019 às 00:05)

Por aqui* 4.3ºC*
Extremos de ontem *7.9ºC*/*3.7ºC
*


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2019 às 00:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aguaceiros moderados e 6.2ºC, estes devem ser dos últimos aguaceiros da noite (nem radar existe para averiguar com mais detalhe a aproximação de outros), desde 2016 que já não vejo a serra do Caramulo pintada como deve ser, tristeza...


Para uma serra com 1050m de altitude tem pouca neve de facto


----------



## Bajorious (2 Fev 2019 às 00:25)

O vento a voltar em força.
Acumulado de hoje foi 70.4 mm (MeteoEstrela).

Agora registo 4.7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2019 às 00:39)

Parabéns aos sortudos que viram um elemento branco! 

Já lá vão uns anos que não a vejo...


----------



## Bajorious (2 Fev 2019 às 04:08)

3.8°C // 53%hr
Vento mais fraco

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Fev 2019 às 07:48)

Bom dia, 1,1°C com algumas nuvens, 0,2mm e ontem 18,0mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Fev 2019 às 09:18)

Bom dia , ontem foi um dia complicado pela serra do Açor devido a queda de granizo, que dificultou a circulação.
Não existe rede meo móvel e fibra, vale a Vodafone, logo que venha a rede meo posto umas fotos. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Fev 2019 às 09:25)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 4.6°c, noite de muito vento forte , um bom nevão na Serra com  acumulação a cima dos 1100 mts.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 4.6°c
Min 3.9°c
Max 5.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 5°c às 8h
Max horária 6.7°c às 0h

Vistas para a Serra :





















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2019 às 10:23)

Padornelo









La Canda 





A Gudiña


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2019 às 10:36)

Boas ....o sol está de volta ...grande barbeiro na rua ,com 7.8ºC e uma ventania .


Dados de ontem 5.5ºC / 9.4ºC  e 12.0mm


----------



## Serrano (2 Fev 2019 às 11:04)

3.7°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã com muito vento. Os aguaceiros de neve de ontem não possibilitaram qualquer acumulação na localidade , mas tornaram a vista mais interessante para a zona das Penhas Douradas






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2019 às 11:42)

*6.6ºC*, céu pouco nublado.
Mínima:* 0.9ºC
*
Há neve no Montemuro e Estrela, nada no Caramulo, Freita e São Macário.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2019 às 12:11)

Por Mogadouro vento gelado de norte, sigo com 5.5°c  neve só no Marão e sobretudo Alvão, Montesinho também com alguma acumulação visível ao longe. 

A Sanábria está carregadinha de neve numa extensão enorme 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2019 às 15:24)

*8.8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2019 às 16:03)

Mogadouro, vento forte e gelado, sigo com apenas 4.8°c, até  corta 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2019 às 17:57)

Esta manhã, muito vento e apenas um pouco de gelo na estrada.





De tarde, muito mais nublado e ainda deu para apanhar um curto aguaceiro de graupel e neve à chegada a Bragança.


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2019 às 18:25)

*5.2ºC*
Está a baixar bem a temperatura, noite fria a caminho!!

Máxima: *9.2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2019 às 18:37)

Boas,

Muito frio já a esta hora na aldeia de Azinhoso, uns 6 km a NNE de Mogadouro, neste momento sigo com 1.8 °c e o vento caiu completamente, amanhã pode haver boa geada e as poças de água da chuva devem congelar  






Céu limpo. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (2 Fev 2019 às 19:14)

Snifa disse:


> Pitões das Júnias ( 1180 m ) foto de António Vaz Pereira:



Muito boa! Nestas fotografias, até os mamarrachos feitos de blocos de cimento, sem reboco, parecem bonitos!


----------



## Bajorious (2 Fev 2019 às 19:21)

Boas.
Isto hoje vai descer bem em vários locais.

Registo 4.2°C // 37%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2019 às 19:23)

Boas...dia cheio de sol ,vento de manhã ainda a soprou bem e ...pelo inicio da tarde começou a perder força,mais brando e ,com 6.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2019 às 19:30)

Por aqui uns ricos 5.9ºC e com vento ainda. E entretanto há que dar as boas vindas ao regresso da pasmaceira meteorológica por mais uma série de dias


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Fev 2019 às 20:14)

Boa noite, Covilhã 5.6°c , depois de uma noite com vento forte a um dia de céu pouco nublado com vento moderado .Estava-se bem ao sol mas à sombra notava-se bem o frio.
Ao fim da tarde ainda muita neve acumulada a cima dos 1300mts.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 5.6°c
Min 3.9°c
Max 8.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 5°c às 8h
Max horária 9.3°c às 15h

















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2019 às 21:02)

Temperatura atual de 2.8ºC, com vento fraco ou nulo. Já não me lembro da última noite em que a temperatura caiu aos negativos antes das 00h, se é que alguma vez aconteceu desde que faço registos.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2019 às 21:09)

Aldeia de Azinhoso, sigo com 0.9°c 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2019 às 21:58)

Boas ...vento mais fraco,com 4.7ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Fev 2019 às 22:28)

Fotos do granizo que caiu ontem na Serra do Acor. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (2 Fev 2019 às 22:37)

Belas fotos, foi pena que não tenha nevado aos 600m

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Fev 2019 às 22:37)

Mais uma foto de ontem, a trovoada foi intensa assim como a queda de granizo, estava na rua quando começou a cair, o vento e o granizo era de tal ordem que tive de me refugiar dentro da carrinha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Fev 2019 às 22:39)

pedro303 disse:


> Belas fotos, foi pena que não tenha nevado aos 600m
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


É natural que tenha nevado mas ontem não subi à serra. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (2 Fev 2019 às 22:53)

3.4ºC // 47%hr

Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2019 às 23:20)

Vai descendo devagar,* 2ºC
*
Fotos de hoje da Serra do Montemuro
**


----------



## Devas (3 Fev 2019 às 00:08)

Hoje à tarde foi para ir à neve... Na estrada que liga Nogueira a Torre D. Chama/Valpaços - serra da Nogueira


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2019 às 00:09)

Por aqui ainda só 1.0ºC


----------



## Devas (3 Fev 2019 às 00:10)




----------



## Devas (3 Fev 2019 às 00:12)




----------



## Devas (3 Fev 2019 às 00:14)

Algumas fotos da aldeia de Montesinho... tiradas por um fotógrafo daqui de Bragança - Fernando Pimparel


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2019 às 00:25)

*0.6ºC

*
-1.8ºC em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira(na fronteira entre os distritos de Viseu e Guarda) https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I09PONTE3


----------



## Bajorious (3 Fev 2019 às 04:18)

2.9°C // 47%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2019 às 07:45)

Bom dia,

Geada na aldeia de Azinhoso, mínima de - 2.4°c 

Fotos de há minutos (telemóvel). 









Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2019 às 08:13)

Muita geada,* -1.2ºC
*
Mínima: *-1.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2019 às 10:26)

Boas...noite ,sol e vento fraco,com 8.0ºC...vai subindo .


Dados de ontem 3.8ºC / 10.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (3 Fev 2019 às 10:37)

2.7°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a querer brilhar...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2019 às 11:22)

*5.6ºC*, céu praticamente limpo, sem vento.


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Fev 2019 às 12:05)

Bom dia , Covilhã 5.7°c , céu praticamente limpo e vento fraço,  pelas 8h com 2°c fui à procura da neve , os primeiros vestígios a cerca de 900 mts. perto do parque de merendas (circuito de manutenção), na zona da Rosa negra a cerca de 1000 mts já acumulava nas zonas mais sombrias e a partir do parque de campismo do peão a  1050 mts já com uma boa camada o máximo de alt.a que cheguei 1130 mts no miradouro da varanda dos carcajais .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 5.7°c
Min 1.8°
Max 5.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h
Min horária 0.4°c às 8h
Max horária 4.8°c às 11h



















































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2019 às 13:24)

Boas...sol ...mas o ambiente está ,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Fev 2019 às 13:55)

Boa tarde, céu praticamente limpo com 12,4°C de momento, mínima de -1,8°C com formação de geada.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2019 às 15:00)

*9.5ºC*, muito sol, vento fraco e frio.
A Serra da Estrela está muito bonita, bastante neve a partir dos 1200/1300m(arriscaria eu)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Fev 2019 às 16:00)

Com o céu mais limpo, já é possível identificar via satélite os pontos de Portugal Continental que ainda têm neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2019 às 16:53)

Boas...voltamos aos dias calmos ....com 11.1ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2019 às 17:03)

Mínima de *-1.8ºC *(nova mínima anual em *-0.3ºC* que a anterior) com alguma geada. Atual de 8.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2019 às 17:15)

Temperatura já em queda, *7.6ºC*
Máxima: *9.7ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (3 Fev 2019 às 17:27)

Boas.
Mínima de 0.6°C
Máxima de 6.4°C

Actual: 5.3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2019 às 18:23)

No final da tarde de hoje.











Um início de noite com céu limpo e sem vento. Mais uma geada em perspetiva. 5ºC de momento.


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Fev 2019 às 18:30)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 6.2°c , dia de céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.2°c
Min 1.8°
Max 9.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 17h
Min horária 0.4°c às 8h
Max horária 10.2°c às 15h e 16h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2019 às 19:03)

"Serra de Montesinho, Bragança.
03.02.2019
Fotos-Pedro Sousa"


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2019 às 19:30)

Temperatura atual de* 4.4ºC. *Está bastante mais baixa que ontem pela mesma hora, mas se o vento voltar de nada terá valido...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2019 às 20:03)

Boas...vento fraco de N a segurar a temperatura ,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Fev 2019 às 20:10)

Boas, 2,7°C, máxima de 13,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2019 às 21:35)

*2.2ºC*

Várzea da Serra, Tarouca já nos -2.7ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITAROUCA3


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2019 às 21:47)

Boas,

Panorâmica geral da acumulação na Serra do Marão, vista ontem a uns 25 Km de distância, não estava nada de especial, tendo em conta outros nevões bem mais intensos, penso que faltou precipitação para a carga de neve ser maior e a cota um pouco mais baixa:







Com zoom no máximo, mesmo no topo a mais de 1400 m  a acumulação era algo "fraca."







Já na Sanábria-Espanha a história era outra, bastante neve visível a dezenas de Km, esta foi tirada a uns 90 Km de distância da aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro,vista para N, visibilidade não muito boa:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2019 às 22:07)

Boas...ligeira brisa de N,com 7.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.5ºC / 11.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2019 às 23:20)

Por aqui *0.8ºC. *Ainda não é hoje que isto vai aos negativos antes das 00h, muito certamente.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Fev 2019 às 23:22)

2.6°C

A ver se hoje registo valores negativos...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Devas (3 Fev 2019 às 23:56)

Hoje de tarde uma voltinha até ao Montesinho...


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2019 às 23:56)

*0ºC*


----------



## Devas (4 Fev 2019 às 00:02)

Lá em baixo a aldeia de Montesinho...






O boneco de neve...






e a paisagem...


----------



## Bajorious (4 Fev 2019 às 03:53)

1.6°C // 29%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2019 às 06:54)

Bom dia, -2,6°C com céu limpo e geada.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2019 às 07:34)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, -2,6°C com céu limpo e geada.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Por agora -2,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2019 às 09:07)

Em Várzea da Serra, é o gelo que domina. As ruas estão verdadeiras pistas de gelo!

Imagens de Sábado à noite.





Fotografia de Catarina Cabral





Fotografia de Clemência Cabral.

Hoje a mínima foi de -4,3ºC na parte alta da aldeia.


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2019 às 13:10)

Dia bem mais ameno que os últimos, *13.3ºC*
A mínima foi decepcionante, -*1ºC*

Já em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira  desceu bem, *-5.1ºC*
Desde o início do ano esta é:
4ª mínima do ano abaixo dos -5ºC por lá (mínima absoluta foi de -7.2ºC)
10ª abaixo dos -3ºC
26ª mínima negativa.

Média das mínimas desde 1 de Janeiro:* -1.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2019 às 15:52)

Boas ...dia calmo ,muito sol e agora pela tarde algumas nuvens altas ,com 13.1ºC...a casa está um ...parece vir uns bons dias durante a tarde para mudar o ambiente por casa ,já que não há chuva .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2019 às 18:01)

Boas...sem vento...vai embalada a descer ,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2019 às 18:36)

Boa noite. Hoje a mínima anual foi novamente batida, desta vez ficou-se em *-**2.1ºC com bastante geada e pequenas superfícies de água congeladas
*
Atualmente sigo com 6.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2019 às 19:27)

Boa tarde, 4,6°C máxima de 14,7°C e mínima de -2,9°C. Algumas nuvens durante a tarde.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Fev 2019 às 20:33)

Boa noite , Covilhã 8.9°c, hoje dia de céu praticamente limpo com uma ou outra nuvem alta , vento fraco e de manhã com alguma geada apenas a baixo dos 500 mts .
Ao fim da tarde ainda se via neve na encosta a cima dos 1300/1400 mts.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.9°c
Min 2.3°
Max 12°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária -2.3°c às 8h
Max horária 14.4°c às 16h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Fev 2019 às 21:18)

Devas disse:


> Lá em baixo a aldeia de Montesinho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muita neve por Montesinho  Belos registos  Gostei especialmente do boneco de neve; para a qualidade do que geralmente se vê por cá, este está uma verdadeira obra-prima!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2019 às 21:33)

Boas ...noite calma...ainda sem vento ,com 5.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.6ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Fev 2019 às 03:36)

5.3°C // 48%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Fev 2019 às 08:50)

Bom dia , Covilhã 6.3°c, manhã de céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco. Sem geada e ainda se vê neve na encosta a cima dos 1400mts.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.3°c
Min 5.3°
Max 6.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária -0.3°c às 8h
Max horária 4°c às 0h
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2019 às 14:11)

Boas ...manhã fria ...tarde melhor ambiente ,com 15.1ºC e algumas nuvens altas .


----------



## sauron (5 Fev 2019 às 18:44)

Hoje a serra encontrava-se assim. Foto tirada ao início da tarde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6013 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2019 às 19:07)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo ...sem vento,com 9.1ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Fev 2019 às 20:42)

Boa noite, 4,6°C com mínima de -1,7°C e máxima de 18,0°C. 

Fotos tiradas na parte da manhã:








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Fev 2019 às 07:09)

Bom dia, hoje a temperatura está mais "alta" -0,8°C com céu limpo e algumas nuvens altas para oeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2019 às 12:38)

Boas...mais um dia cheio de sol ,algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco ,com 14.8ºC.

Dados de ontem 4.1ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Fev 2019 às 13:19)

Boas, Covilhã 12.3°c, mais do mesmo , céu praticamente limpo com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.3°c
Min 5.1°
Max 12.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 0.5°c às 8h
Max horária 11.6°c às 12h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2019 às 13:35)

Não me recordo de ver estes bichinhos tão cedo, por aqui. Este já o tinha visto ontem, mas só hoje é que lhe consegui tirar uma foto. Os últimos dois dias já não têm sido propriamente de inverno. Mínimas ligeiramente negativas, ontem -2ºC, hoje quase -1ºC e máximas perto dos 15ºC.

A foto foi tirada às 11h, numa rua que ainda mantinha alguma geada nas áreas à sombra.





Inverno virtualmente inexistente por estas paragens, neste ano climático.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Fev 2019 às 14:48)

Dan disse:


> Não me recordo de ver estes bichinhos tão cedo, por aqui. Este já o tinha visto ontem, mas só hoje é que lhe consegui tirar uma foto. Os últimos dois dias já não têm sido propriamente de inverno. Mínimas ligeiramente negativas, ontem -2ºC, hoje quase -1ºC e máximas perto dos 15ºC.
> 
> A foto foi tirada às 11h, numa rua que ainda mantinha alguma geada nas áreas à sombra.
> 
> ...


Por aqui também já vi alguns por acaso


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Fev 2019 às 15:45)

Dan disse:


> Não me recordo de ver estes bichinhos tão cedo, por aqui. Este já o tinha visto ontem, mas só hoje é que lhe consegui tirar uma foto. Os últimos dois dias já não têm sido propriamente de inverno. Mínimas ligeiramente negativas, ontem -2ºC, hoje quase -1ºC e máximas perto dos 15ºC.
> 
> A foto foi tirada às 11h, numa rua que ainda mantinha alguma geada nas áreas à sombra.
> 
> ...



Consequências deste tempo , que mais parece que estamos em Março/Abril ! Basta ver os campos em nosso redor, que por aqui já estão a florir à força toda!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2019 às 15:56)

Boas ...muito sol e ainda quente,com 16.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2019 às 17:46)

Boas...o dia terminar com nuvens altas a poente  e calmo ,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Fev 2019 às 17:51)

Por Viseu esteve um verdadeiro dia de Primavera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2019 às 19:50)

Boas...hoje com algum vento de NW,com 11.9ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2019 às 21:44)

Boas...ligeira brisa,com 9.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.1ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2019 às 22:26)

Dan disse:


> Não me recordo de ver estes bichinhos tão cedo, por aqui. Este já o tinha visto ontem, mas só hoje é que lhe consegui tirar uma foto. Os últimos dois dias já não têm sido propriamente de inverno. Mínimas ligeiramente negativas, ontem -2ºC, hoje quase -1ºC e máximas perto dos 15ºC.
> 
> A foto foi tirada às 11h, numa rua que ainda mantinha alguma geada nas áreas à sombra.
> 
> ...


Este já passou por alguma aflição...  O que vale é que volta a crescer  Adoro estes bichinhos


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2019 às 22:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Este já passou por alguma aflição...  O que vale é que volta a crescer  Adoro estes bichinhos



Sim, mal acordou da hibernação e já se meteu em sarilhos.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2019 às 22:55)

Dan disse:


> Sim, mal acordou da hibernação e já se meteu em sarilhos.


 Acho que foram os sarilhos que foram ter com ela/ele


----------



## Bajorious (7 Fev 2019 às 04:08)

Boas.
5.8°C // 47%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Fev 2019 às 08:55)

Bom dia, ontem os extremos -1,3°C 18,1°C com algumas nuvens altas ao final da tarde.
Hoje houve alguma geada com 1,6° de mínima algumas nuvens e nevoeiro a caminho do trabalho.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## sauron (7 Fev 2019 às 10:29)

Neve que ainda existe na serra da Estrela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6013 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2019 às 14:52)

Boas ...muito sol e quente ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2019 às 18:36)

Boas...bom ambiente na rua de tarde para dar algum aquecimento há casa ,ligeira brisa e com 12.6ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Fev 2019 às 18:43)

Hoje, a partir de meio da tarde, o céu ficou mais nublado e o sol mais tímido mas a temperatura continuou primaveril.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2019 às 21:32)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NW ,com 9.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.6ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2019 às 23:03)

Em Várzea da Serra vai geando...
-1ºC de momento e 96% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Fev 2019 às 03:22)

Boas. Hoje mais frio e mais humidade que ontem sensivelmente à mesma hora..

5.3°C // 68%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2019 às 07:53)

Boas ...nevoeiro a chegar ,com 1.2ºC .


----------



## sauron (8 Fev 2019 às 08:25)

Zona baixa da Covilhã com nevoeiro, zona alta com céu limpo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6013 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Fev 2019 às 08:45)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 4.8°c, pela cidade céu limpo e vento fraco, a baixo dos 550 mts. geada e  muito nevoeiro.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 4.8°c
Min 4.0°
Max 7.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária -1.1°c às 7h
Max horária 4.9°c às 0h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2019 às 10:42)

Boas ...continua nevoeiro ,com 4.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2019 às 12:10)

Boas ...máxima prevista para hoje era de 15.0ºC ...era bom ,tudo tapado e com 6.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2019 às 13:48)

Boas ...o sol já vai chegando cá abaixo ...abrir ,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2019 às 14:40)

Boas...só sol,com 10.9ºC...está melhor .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2019 às 17:23)

Boas...o sol da tarde aindeu para entreter o ambiente ,nuvens baixas a chegar e já sem sol ,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2019 às 19:57)

Boas...meio nublado e vento fraco,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2019 às 21:21)

Boas...ligeira brisa...temperatura estacionada ,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.2ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Fev 2019 às 21:41)

Boa noite, Covilhã 8°c , o dia começou com céu limpo na cidade e geada e nevoeiro na Cova da Beira que dissipou pelas 10h , de tarde céu mais nublado o vento manteve-se fraco durante todo o dia.
Uma foto da Serra da Estrela que tirei desde o Fundão onde se vê alguma neve a partir dos 1500/1600 mts.alt.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.0°c
Min 4.0°
Max 13.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h
Min horária -1.1°c às 7h
Max horária 13.7°c às 16h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (9 Fev 2019 às 03:39)

Boas.
5.2°C // 72%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2019 às 10:12)

Boas...meio nublado e vento fraco,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (9 Fev 2019 às 10:46)

8°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2019 às 14:09)

Boas....só nublado ,com 12.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Fev 2019 às 14:11)

Boas. A mínima desta madrugada foi mesmo 5.2°C, nem desceu mais.

Actual 11.3°C // 47%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2019 às 16:37)

Boas...pela tarde...mais abertas ,com 12.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## rokleon (9 Fev 2019 às 18:43)

Hoje por Viseu. A foto do aviso da polícia é no Parque do Fontelo(acerca da Depressão Helena há uma semana) e inclusive se pode observar foto de alguns estragos e árvores cortadas em consequência.

Dia nublado no geral. Chuviscou muito ligeiramente há cerca de 20 min mas foi esporádico. 




















Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2019 às 20:30)

Boas...tudo calmo ...só nublado ,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2019 às 21:51)

Boas...calmo   e com 10.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.7ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Fev 2019 às 22:25)

Chegou a chuva. Miudinha. Algum nevoeiro também.

8.6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Fev 2019 às 23:12)

Boa noite , Covilhã 9.4°c ,  dia de céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado , caiu um chuvisco na última hora .Deixo umas  fotos do fim de tarde.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.4°c
Min 5.9°
Max 14.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h
Min horária 3°c às 5h
Max horária 12.4°c às 15h












Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2019 às 03:41)

7.7°C // 80%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2019 às 09:29)

Chuva fraca,* 9.8ºC*
Acumulado: *5.1mm*


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2019 às 10:35)

Vai ameaçando a chuva no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 9.6°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2019 às 10:42)

Boas ...por aqui ainda é de noite ...nevoeiro...muito .......amostra ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2019 às 11:26)

*10.7ºC*
O vento intensificou-se, mantém-se a chuva fraca.
*6.9mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2019 às 12:38)

Boas...isto para estar como está  valia mais ter sol...sempre dava outra alegria ...só nublado e o nevoeiro levantou ,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Fev 2019 às 13:45)

Boa tarde, morrinha com 14,8°C e 0,5mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2019 às 14:35)

*13ºC*
Continua a chuva fraca, sem parar!!!
*9.1mm *acumulados.
Tondela e Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades já ultrapassaram ambas os 17mm.
13mm em Vouzela.


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Fev 2019 às 15:24)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 12.1°c, manhã  e início  de tarde com chuva e vento fracos,  acumulado de precipitação de hoje até às 14h na estação do aeródromo de 8.8 mm o mensal em 52.7mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.1°c
Min 8.4°
Max 12.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 14h
Min horária 8.1°c às 4h
Max horária 11.3°c às 14h







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2019 às 15:40)

Boas...chuva que não molha ,com 13.4ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2019 às 16:00)

Uma caminhada esta manhã, nas montanhas aqui a norte.

1800m.









Um pouco mais abaixo.


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Fev 2019 às 18:09)

Boas , pela Covilhã a chuva parou por volta das 16h , o acumulado de hoje é de 13.2mm e o mensal de 57.1mm , neste momento céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.7°c
Min 8.4°
Max 13.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 17h
Min horária 8.1°c às 4h
Max horária 12.8°c às 17h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Fev 2019 às 18:27)

Boas, 2,2mm e 12,5°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2019 às 19:45)

Boas... já se foi ,já céu limpinho ,com 11.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2019 às 21:44)

Boas...ligeira brisa fresca de WNW,com 9.3ºC e sem nuvens .


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2019 às 22:36)

Dan disse:


> Uma caminhada esta manhã, nas montanhas aqui a norte.
> 
> 1800m.
> 
> ...


Que saudades do inverno...  Quando chega a Portugal mesmo? 
Paisagens de fazer inveja aos "litorâneos"


----------



## Bajorious (11 Fev 2019 às 03:47)

Boas. Acumulado do dia, pelos dados MeteoEstrela, foi 25.4 mm.

Registo agora 4.5°C // 77%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Fev 2019 às 07:38)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com mínima de 3,6°C e atual de 4,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2019 às 07:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Que saudades do inverno...  Quando chega a Portugal mesmo?



Este ano, como as coisas estão, talvez só mesmo lá para dezembro. E só se o próximo dezembro for bem melhor que o anterior.

Mais uma manhã de geada por aqui. Mínima próximo de 0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Fev 2019 às 08:23)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com mínima de 3,6°C e atual de 4,2°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


A caminho do trabalho 4,8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2019 às 19:25)

Boas...voltamos ao dias de céu limpo e as tardes aquecerem ,com 12.1ºC e uma ligeira brisa .

Dados de ontem 7.8ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Fev 2019 às 21:12)

Boas, máxima de 17,2°C, atual de 5,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2019 às 21:25)

Boas...brisa mais fresca NNW,com 10.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Fev 2019 às 08:50)

Bom dia , pela Covilhã com 5.5°c um lindo céu azul e vento fraco 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 5.5°c
Min 5.0°
Max 9.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 3.1°c às 8h
Max horária 9.4°c às 0h










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2019 às 10:12)

Boas ...mais um dia de sol,algum ventinho fresco a correr ...mas promete aquecer ,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2019 às 16:35)

Boas ...está uma tarde cheio de sol...como estava previsto ,e quente,com 14.7ºC...algum vento .


----------



## Bajorious (12 Fev 2019 às 20:12)

Boas.

Registo 7.8ºC // 21%hr


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Fev 2019 às 20:22)

Boa noite , Covilhã 9.4°c , outro dia de céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco , alguma nebulosidade prevista para o fim da semana e talvez alguns pingos.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.4°c
Min 5.0°
Max 13.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 3.1°c às 8h
Max horária 14.4°c às 16h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2019 às 22:23)

Boas...ligeira brisa,com 10.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Fev 2019 às 03:41)

6.4°C // 31%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2019 às 10:14)

Boas ...mais um dia se sol ,com 11.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2019 às 15:00)

Dia primaveril, céu limpo, vento nulo.
*18.2ºC*, já esteve nos *18.7ºC*(Temperatura mais alta do ano)

Mínima:* 1º**C
*
Ponte do Abade já atingiu os 19.4ºC depois de uma mínima bem invernosa de -3.5ºC.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I09PONTE3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2019 às 18:59)

Boas...mais um dia de sol...hoje mais quente pela tarde,final de tarde calma ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## lmg (13 Fev 2019 às 21:02)

Hoje por Lamego:
Máxima de 15.3ºC
Mínima de 4.3ºC

Pelas 09H00:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2019 às 21:58)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 11.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (14 Fev 2019 às 03:52)

Boas.
9.1°C // 51%hr

Que vergonha de mínimas para esta altura do ano..  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Fev 2019 às 13:06)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 12.3 °c, mais outro dia de céu limpo com temperaturas elevadas para a época e o vento fraco, mantem-se a previsão de alguma precipitação para domingo e segunda .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.3°c
Min 7.9°
Max 12.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 5.4°c às 3h
Max horária 12.1°c às 12h











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2019 às 13:15)

*17.7ºC*, céu limpo, vento fraco, mais um dia primaveril!!!
Mínima: *5.1ºC*


A máxima de ontem acabou mesmo por ser 18.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2019 às 15:00)

A estação chuvosa segue fraca. Tempo de deserto por aqui. Forte amplitude térmica diária com manhãs de geada, a que se seguem tardes quentes e soalheiras. Hoje não está a ser diferente. Geada de manhã, céu limpo e 15ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2019 às 15:38)

Boas ...mais um dia carregado de sol ,fresco pela manhã...devido de algum vento de E e continua,melhor ambiente pela tarde,o ambiemte por casa suavizou bastante ,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2019 às 16:48)

Ainda mais quente hoje, *18.3ºC*

Máxima: *19.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2019 às 21:19)

Boas...mais uma tarde se sol quente,ligeira brida de W,com 11.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Fev 2019 às 04:06)

7.1°C // 56%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Fev 2019 às 08:56)

Bom dia , Covilhã 9°c hoje com o céu nublado com nuvens altas ,vento fraco e temperaturas altas para a época. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.0°c
Min 7.3°
Max 10.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 2.9°c às 7h
Max horária 10.3°c às 0h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2019 às 16:45)

Boas ...hoje com com sol a meio gaz ,tudo calmo e sem vento ,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2019 às 21:10)

Boas...calma continua ,com 12.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## Cesar (16 Fev 2019 às 01:22)

Hoje o céu já apresentou alguma nebulosidade alta mas manteve-se quente e quase sem vento.


----------



## Serrano (16 Fev 2019 às 11:05)

8.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2019 às 11:12)

Boas ...mais um dia de sol e seca ,com 13.1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Fev 2019 às 15:38)

Boa tarde,  por Vale formoso 17.7°c (auriol) , concelho da Covilhã,  dia de céu limpo a pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 14h
Min horária 3.5°c às 7h (faltam os dados das 8h)
Max horária 15.7°c às 14h
























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Fev 2019 às 18:47)

Esteve um belo dia de Maio hoje aqui pela cidade. 





















Concentração dos nossos pagadores de reformas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2019 às 19:05)

Boas...hoje foi o dia mais quente de mês,outros virão...não estamos em tempo disto ,hoje lá fui obrigado a regar as minhas plantas ,por casa bom ambiente ,com 13.7ºC e tudo calmo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2019 às 21:23)

Boas...brisa fraca ,com 12.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 17.4ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Fev 2019 às 21:35)

Boas , Covilhã com 10.6°c , céu limpo e vento fraco , pode ser que amanhã a conversa seja outra.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.6°c
Min 7.3°
Max 15.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h
Min horária 3.5°c às 7h (sem dados às 8h)
Max horária 16.4°c às 16h é às 17h (sem dados às 15h)


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2019 às 22:22)

Por aqui o dia foi também quente. A manhã começou com geada, mas a máxima acabou por chegar a 18ºC.

Uns 3 ou 4km para sul, Bragança.











Para norte.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Fev 2019 às 23:38)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui o dia foi também quente. A manhã começou com geada, mas a máxima acabou por chegar a 18ºC.
> 
> Uns 3 ou 4km para sul, Bragança.
> 
> ...


Com exceção da primeira, e um pouco da segunda, os tons são bem quentes e primaveris... pouca neve nas montanhas


----------



## Bajorious (17 Fev 2019 às 03:40)

Boas.
7.5°C // 48%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2019 às 10:32)

Boas ...sol e secura ,com 10.9ºC e algum vento seco .


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Fev 2019 às 11:12)

Bom dia , Covilhã 10.4°c ,para já igual aos restantes dias da semana, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.4°c
Min 7.0°
Max 10.4°c

A estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)está sem dados desde as 23h de ontem.

Pelas 8h com 8°c uma caminhada pela cidade , deixo algumas fotos.




























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Fev 2019 às 14:01)

Boa Tarde a todos.
Depois de uma ausência devido a morte de um familiar cá estou de novo a reportar.
Céu com nuvens altas a aguardar pela frente que deve chegar mais logo.
Bom Domingo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2019 às 15:28)

Boas...nuvens a chegar ,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Fev 2019 às 16:47)

Boa tarde , na Covilhã a cerca de 700 mt alt.com 12.4°c (auriol), o céu já mais nublado e com uma brisa fresca.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2019 às 21:05)

Boas...só nublado ,com 12.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2019 às 22:46)

Boas...só nublado ,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Fev 2019 às 23:14)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos.
> Depois de uma ausência devido a morte de um familiar cá estou de novo a reportar.
> Céu com nuvens altas a aguardar pela frente que deve chegar mais logo.
> Bom Domingo.
> ...


Os meus sentimentos Paulo! Bem vindo de novo, e um abraço de força 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (18 Fev 2019 às 01:27)

Já chove por aqui 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (18 Fev 2019 às 03:31)

Boas. Depois de uma chuva bastante ligeira que nem aparecia no radar, agora já cai mais moderada há cerca de 2 horas.

8.9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Fev 2019 às 06:36)

Bom dia, até agora acumulou 12,0mm com 9,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Fev 2019 às 07:26)

Boas, vai "chuviscando"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Fev 2019 às 08:45)

Bom dia , Covilhã 8°c , chuva fraca e vento fraco , o acumulado deverá rondar os 20mm baseando-me pelas estações mais próximas pois a do aeródromo continua off.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.0°c
Min 8.0°
Max 10.8°c











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Fev 2019 às 11:08)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos.
> Depois de uma ausência devido a morte de um familiar cá estou de novo a reportar.
> Céu com nuvens altas a aguardar pela frente que deve chegar mais logo.
> Bom Domingo.
> ...



Os meus sentimentos Paulo.
Abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2019 às 11:57)

Boas...está de volta ...mas é só hoje ,muito nublado e alguns pingos ,com 8.7ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Fev 2019 às 13:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Os meus sentimentos Paulo! Bem vindo de novo, e um abraço de força
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo, um abraço. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2019 às 14:26)

Boas...só nublado ,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2019 às 14:40)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Obrigado Ricardo, um abraço.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Meus sentimentos amigo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2019 às 19:22)

Boas.... ...foi-se ...para o mês que vêm há mais ,céu mais aberto ,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Fev 2019 às 19:35)

joselamego disse:


> Meus sentimentos amigo !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado amigo um abraço. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Fev 2019 às 19:39)

Boa Tarde, a frente por aqui ainda deixou 13.72 mm segundo uma estação bem próxima de mim.
Pela serra estava fresco com temperatura nos 5 graus e nevoeiro cerrado. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Fev 2019 às 21:06)

Boa noite , na Covilhã com 7.5°c , vento fraco e céu parcialmente nublado.Hoje de manhã com chuva fraca e de tarde com alguns aguaceiros de chuviscos até cerca das 16h. depois não me apercebi de mais precipitação , a estação do aeródromo continua sem dados por isso baseando- me por outras estações da zona o acumulado deverá ter sido entre os 20mm a 25mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.5°c
Min 7.3°
Max 10.8°c

A estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)continua off

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2019 às 22:31)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Fev 2019 às 03:30)

Boas. 
23.0 mm acumulados ontem (via MeteoEstrela).

Registo agora 7.0°C // 81%hr.
Neblina.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Fev 2019 às 06:51)

Bom dia, ontem durante o dia a chuva foi fraca com acumulado total de 13,2mm, hoje temos muito nevoeiro com 9,7°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Fev 2019 às 08:43)

Bom dia , manhã de nevoeiro na Covilhã com 8.9°c que aos poucos vai dissipando.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.9°c
Min 7.2°
Max 8.9°c

A estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)continua off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2019 às 12:59)

Boas...voltamos há primeira forma...sem chuva ,mais limpo pela manhã ...de momento mais nublado,com 13.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.7ºC / 11.9ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2019 às 16:25)

Boas...por aqui vai limpando ,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2019 às 19:35)

Boas...limpo e ligeira brisa de WNW,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2019 às 22:07)

Boas...tudo calmo em noite lua grande ,vento parou ,com 8.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.2ºC / 15.8ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Fev 2019 às 22:27)

Boa noite , com 7.4°c na Covilhã o céu limpo e vento fraco , começou o dia com muito nevoeiro que acabou por dissipar ao meio da manhã , até ao fim da tarde com céu nublado e de noite com céu limpo.
Caminhada noturna pela cidade com a lua cheia a acompanhar. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.4°c
Min 7.2°
Max 14.7°c

A estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)continua off
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (20 Fev 2019 às 04:34)

4.8°C.
Nevoeiro a instalar-se na zona baixa.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Fev 2019 às 07:53)

Bom dia, mínima de 0,0°C com muita geada e céu com algumas nuvens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Fev 2019 às 08:38)

Bom dia , Covilhã 5.0°c , nevoeiro na cidade e na Cova da Beira , para a Serra está mais limpo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 5.0°c
Min 4.2°
Max 7.4°c

A estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)continua off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2019 às 18:31)

Boas...filme do dia ...nevoeiro a partir das 7 da matina ...até hás dez horas,mais sol de manhã com chegada de nuvens altas e médias pela tarde ,ambiente quente pela tarde ,com 13.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Fev 2019 às 19:27)

Boa noite, 11,5°C atual com máxima de 18,0°C, com algumas nuvens.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Fev 2019 às 21:53)

Boa noite , na Covilhã com 10.7°c, até cerca das 10h com nevoeiro dando posteriormente lugar a céu nublado durante o resto do dia o vento sempre fraco 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.7°c
Min 4.2°
Max 12.7°c

A estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)já tem dados desde as 15h até às 19h pode ser que amanhã já possa indicar os dados horários .

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2019 às 22:21)

Boas...já com céu limpo ,tudo calmo...sem vento ,com 11.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.2ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Fev 2019 às 03:22)

8.3°C. Neblinas dispersas.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Fev 2019 às 07:27)

Bom dia, uns agradáveis 6,2°C 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Fev 2019 às 13:11)

Boa tarde, Covilhã já com 14.4°c , céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.4°c
Min 8.9°
Max 14.4°c

A estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)ainda com alguma falha pois faltam alguns dados horários. 












Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2019 às 15:36)

Boas ...tarde quente,limpo pela manhã e nuvens altas agora pela tarde ...e agora 3 F16 a passarem baixo e por cima da minha casa...a casa até roncou ,já há vários dias que andam por aqui em manobras...digo eu ,com 17.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2019 às 19:16)

Boas...tudo calmo...só nuvens altas ,com 12.5ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2019 às 22:18)

Boas...calma continua...sem vento ,com 11.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 17.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Fev 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia, algumas nuvens altas e 8,0°C, máxima de ontem 20,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Fev 2019 às 07:18)

Vista para Este
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2019 às 19:15)

Boas...hoje mais quente com nuvens altas pelo meio ,sem vento e com 13.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2019 às 21:29)

Boas...tudo calmo...sem vento ,com 11.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Fev 2019 às 07:26)

Bom dia, céu com nuvens altas e 3,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2019 às 10:25)

Boas...já vai aquecendo o ambiente...abafado  devido hás nuvens altas,com 16.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2019 às 10:30)

Bom dia amigos do interior Norte e Centro 
Hoje estou por Lamego 
Céu coberto por nuvens altas 
Temperatura atual 12°C








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (23 Fev 2019 às 11:10)

11°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2019 às 14:55)

Boas ...calor e nuvens altas ...lá vou ter que regar as minhas plantas ,com 19.6ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Fev 2019 às 15:46)

Boa tarde , Covilhã com 20°c , manhã de céu nublado com nuvens altas de tarde com algumas abertas o vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 20°c
Min 8.2°
Max 21.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 14h
Min horária 3.4°c às 8h
Max horária 16.8°c às 14h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2019 às 20:14)

Boas...hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano ...ligeira brisa e com 12.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Fev 2019 às 21:06)

Boa noite, durante a tarde andei na horta e esteve agradável, máxima de 23,4°C e mínima de 3,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Fev 2019 às 21:49)

7,5°C por agora





Manmarlopes disse:


> Boa noite, durante a tarde andei na horta e esteve agradável, máxima de 23,4°C e mínima de 3,2°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk



Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2019 às 21:56)

Boas...o vento virou para N e a temperatura subiu ,com 14.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2019 às 10:21)

Boas...hoje é que vai aquecer ,céu limpinho ,com 16.9ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Fev 2019 às 12:07)

Bom dia , temperaturas altas na Covilhã para a época 15.6°c com céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.6°c
Min 8.5°
Max 15.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 10h
Min horária 6.5°c às 7h
Max horária 11.9°c às 10h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Fev 2019 às 12:59)

Boa tarde, 21,7°C com céu limpo, mínima de 2,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2019 às 15:58)

Boas ...sol e quente ,dia mais quente...e do ano ,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2019 às 20:46)

Boas...por aqui ainda continua com boa temperatura ,com 15.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2019 às 22:04)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 15.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.3ºC / 20.5ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Fev 2019 às 22:32)

Boa noite, dia já bem quente, fui fazer uma caminhada e a certa altura já sentia bastante calor, sigo com 8.6.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (25 Fev 2019 às 03:21)

Boas.
11.9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Fev 2019 às 06:39)

Bom dia, Céu limpo e 5.4 graus. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Fev 2019 às 07:03)

Bom dia, por aqui também céu limpo e alguma geada com 1,9°. Máxima de ontem 24,0°C






Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Fev 2019 às 08:48)

Bom dia , Covilhã 12.2°c logo de manhã na cidade com céu limpinho e vento fraco , mais frio na cova da Beira com a estação do aeródromo a indicar 2.7°c às 7h temperatura muito inferior à mínima registada na cidade de 10.8°c

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.2°c
Min 10.8°
Max 13.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 2.7°c às 7h
Max horária 8.8°c às 0h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Fev 2019 às 13:12)

Boas , 17°c na Covilhã 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Fev 2019 às 13:32)

Boas, dia quente pela serra com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 17 e os 19 graus, cá mais em baixo a temperatura nos 24 graus. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2019 às 14:05)

Sábado passado, Rio Maçãs, que serve de fronteira.





Espanha do outro lado.


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2019 às 14:07)

Um bosque mediterrâneo no vale do rio Maçãs.


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2019 às 14:09)

No planalto, a uns 700 / 750m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2019 às 15:41)

Boas...como previsto,continuacão de bom tempo...muito sol e quente,com 20.4ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Cesar (25 Fev 2019 às 17:18)

Foi hoje o dia mais quente, vamos ver como vai ser até ao Carnaval.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2019 às 18:58)

Boas....depois de uma tarde quente...final de tarde calma ,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Fev 2019 às 20:59)

Boa noite , Covilhã 13.3°c , dia de céu limpo e vento fraco . A amplitude térmica de hoje nos dados horários da estação do aeródromo foi de 18°c quem ali mora de manhã deve sair de casaco e gorro e volta à tarde em manga curta. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 13.3°c
Min 10.8°
Max 18.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 2.7°c às 7h
Max horária 20.7°c às 17h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2019 às 22:14)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 14.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 20.6ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Fev 2019 às 22:33)

Dan disse:


> Sábado passado, Rio Maçãs, que serve de fronteira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É teu este "lobo"?


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2019 às 23:42)

João Pedro disse:


> É teu este "lobo"?



 não, era um de dois cães que acompanhavam um rebanho de ovelhas que estava junto ao rio.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Fev 2019 às 03:22)

Boas. 
11.3°C.
Adoro estas noites de Primavera.. Só que não.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Fev 2019 às 07:29)

Bom dia, algumas nuvens para Oeste com 2,8°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2019 às 13:15)

Por aqui continuamos com manhãs de geada e tardes de verão. Não sei se foi já batida a máxima absoluta de fevereiro, mas o valor de 20,4ºC (máximo na normal de 1971 / 2000 e na de 1981 / 2010) foi já ultrapassado no dia 24 e no dia 25.


----------



## Serra do Açor (26 Fev 2019 às 13:46)

Boas,  por aqui hoje não havia geada,  pela serra a temperatura nos 15 graus o vento moderado a forte de Sudeste. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2019 às 15:44)

Boas...hoje ainda consegue ser mais quente ,de momento muito vento de ESE ,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2019 às 18:34)

Boas....vento mais calmo e de E ...nuvens altas pelo fim de tarde ,com 17.8ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Fev 2019 às 22:39)

Boa noite , Covilhã 14°c , mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco exceto ao fim da tarde onde apareceram algumas nuvens altas , a máxima do ano na estação do aeródromo atingida no domingo com 21.4°c

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14°c
Min 9.4°
Max 18.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h
Min horária 3.5°c às 7h
Max horária 19.8°c às 16h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Fev 2019 às 07:09)

Bom dia, temperatura agradável, ontem muito vento e máxima de 23,2°C, hoje para já 7,9°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Fev 2019 às 13:25)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 15.5°c , tudo na mesma , céu azul , muito sol , pouco vento e poucas nuvens

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.5°c
Min 9°
Max 15.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 4.2°c às 8h
Max horária 14.9°c às 12h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Fev 2019 às 13:30)

Boas, hoje já mais fresco na serra com a temperatura nos 11 graus, Céu com algumas nuvens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amanhecer Serra do Açor. 
Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2019 às 15:46)

Boas...mais limpo pela manhã e nuvens altas pela tarde ,hoje menos quente,com 16.9ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 9.4ºC / 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2019 às 18:54)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Fev 2019 às 21:22)

Boas.

De momento: 10.5ºC // 41%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2019 às 22:10)

Boas...alguma brisa de NW,com 11.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Fev 2019 às 03:28)

Mais nublado...
7.7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Fev 2019 às 08:26)

Bom dia, mínima de 2,7° com alguma geada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2019 às 10:10)

Boas ....mais um dia de seca ,algum vento e a temperatura vai subindo ,com 13.6ºC e sol quente.


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Fev 2019 às 14:12)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 16.8°c , hoje o céu encoberto com nuvens altas e vento fraco, hoje pela manhã algum nevoeiro na Cova da Beira 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.8°c
Min 7.6°
Max 16.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 3.9°c às 7h e às 8h
Max horária 13.7°c às 12h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2019 às 14:56)

Continuam as manhãs de geada e tardes de verão. 

Com este calor, até parece estranho ter de limpar a geada de manhã. É difícil lembrar que ainda estamos em fevereiro. 

O meu carro esta manhã.





No ano passado estava um pouco diferente. Manhã do dia 28 de fevereiro de 2018.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2019 às 15:12)

Boas...voltou ao nublado por nuvens altas...ambiente abafado na rua ,com 19.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2019 às 19:38)

Boas...tudo calmo ,ligeira brisa e com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Fev 2019 às 19:45)

Boa noite, hoje a máxima foi de 15,9°C, atual 8,9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2019 às 21:29)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 14.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 19.8ºC.

De este Mês 18.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Fev 2019 às 22:53)

Boa noite , Covilhã 10.4°c , dia com nuvens altas e vento fraco

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.4°c
Min 7.6°
Max 17.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h
Min horária 3.9°c às 7h e às 8h
Max horária 17.1°c às 15h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (1 Mar 2019 às 00:32)

Boas.

Dia que alternou entre nevoeiros matinais e nuvens altas à tarde.

De momento 9.7°C // <20%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------

